# What breed tumbles on the ground?



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Not roll, They are supposed to do back flips or something like that right off the ground. And it seems like all the tumblers I've looked up are either flying or showing birds. I wonder why I can't find any videos or pictures of them doing flips?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Mostly the Turkish. They have to be "stuck" to do that. There are other breeds like the Syrian and maybe the Iraqi too that can do it. It's not something that comes naturally. You influence them to do it and not fly. Here's a video on YouTube of some.

This is what your looking for right?


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

The video didn't show up on my computer, but I didn't know that they didn't do that naturally, I thought they did. thanks


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

They get influenced. The same birds that just do acouple flips on the ground could have gone on to do 8 hours of times. Based off the things I've read and heard.

Here's a link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hehAiexrIY0


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

It worked, thanks. No, that's not exactly what I was talking about, from what I read they start them on a line and the birds are supposed to land right back on that line after jumping up and doing their flips. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I have never heard of that and I've looked into the real good tumblers. Your sure it's not a parlor tumbler like in the link below?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=148OEtAgQ64


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Yea, that's them! I could never find a video of one performing, thanks. And I wish I could tell you where I read the "landing back on the line" thing, but I don't remember, lol.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

No problem, yeah sometimes there's not much stuff in English on breeds like that. Search the term "Bodenpurzler" (tumbler parlor) brings up a lot of hits on google and some on YouTube.

Sometimes the people who bring them into the states do not post them online and only gives them to friends. Making them hard to find. Here on this link below if you search for parlor tumbler it brings up 3 people who have listed themselves of having them. If your interested in picking them up.

http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonBreeders.asp


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

PT''s right,they are Parlor Tumblers. I have and compete with the Parlor Rollers which will continuously roll and only do the single or double flips when you first start "locking them in"


----------

